# Pecan Chest of Drawers



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

This was my first go at something with drawers in it. I chose pecan because we mill quite a bit more of it than anything else. I built this just a few projects behind the Mesquite and Sycamore chest.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice tall chest of drawers, very warm looking with country charm.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2012)

That's real nice Wesley. 

What are y'all milling mostly Pecan for? Ties?


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's real nice Wesley.
> 
> What are y'all milling mostly Pecan for? Ties?



No. That's just what we have more of around here that is worth milling. We use it to build furniture and cabinetry. There is plenty of post oak if someone is wanting some milled I could probably hook you up for about $1.25/bd ft green.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > That's real nice Wesley.
> ...



Okay I had you confused with another member I think. I thought you worked for a mill but I scanned your past posts - you have your own mill and woodworking business. You do nice work! 

I don't want to drag your thread off topic but sometime maybe start a thread in the processing section about drying Pecan. I mill it, but not often because of how much it moves and I have other species that are very stable and easy to dry so I find myself staying with those.

Anyway love the chest it's beautiful. I do love pecan once dry.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Woodsman said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Thank you! I may well do that sometime in the near future. We have had virtually no problem drying it. I say virtually because the first log we cut, I stacked under a pole barn style roof with plenty of room to "breathe" and wound up making something really short out of those boards. They were so bowed that I almost wrote off sawing for myself. That was the first and last time we had any trouble with keeping it flat, and we dry boards 24" wide often.


----------



## EricJS (Aug 29, 2012)

Very beautiful! I love pecan, it's one of my favorites. Unfortunately, I have quite a bit of pecan that's warped because I didn't get it weighted down fast enough after brining it home from the mill. :dash2: It will get used for small projects.


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice chest. Wherebouts in Texas are you? Im in Houston.

Robert


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 29, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Very nice chest. Wherebouts in Texas are you? Im in Houston.
> 
> Robert



I'm in Stephenville which is located about 100 miles southwest of Dallas. I'm in Dallas on a fairly regular basis though.


----------



## JMC (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice work, beautiful wood. I would also like to learn more about your drying process of the pecan.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 9, 2012)

JMC said:


> Very nice work, beautiful wood. I would also like to learn more about your drying process of the pecan.



Thanks for all the kind words. For those of you who might not have seen it, here's a link to the post on how I dry Pecan. 

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=2977


----------

